# Who Said I'm a Tatuaje Whore?



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

Coolerdor # 1 Added a picture......not to brag, but has taken me the better part of a year to put this collection together.

Didn't want you guys to think I just had the beloved Tatuajes on top...all boxes are full except one open for each/blend size.

I'm done ....all bragging over.

Mark


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Holy sh**T Very Nice I too love those tats


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow! What a beautiful site.:dribble::dribble:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

whore!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I think you said it yourself. Very nice stash.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Damn, that'd equal divorce in this house  Nice stash :dribble:


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

<getting crobar> Be right over.....


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*nice, next you need the estes!*


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

seegarfan said:


> *Who Said I'm a Tatuaje Whore?
> *Coolerdor # 1


You did! :biggrin:

CD


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Yikes! That cooler is worth more than my truck!!!!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

HAHAHHAHAH!!

That is GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!! Just awesome!


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

mmmm Tats...


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

dear lord


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow, talk about a treasure chest!!!!:dribble::dribble:


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

That's a pretty impressive stash.
I don't think I have that many cigars total.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm coming over.


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

howland1998 said:


> I'm coming over.


Come on over.....my smoking room is always open to my BOTL.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

OMG WTF?

how are you doing sir?!


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

Hell, I'm a Tatuaje retailer and I'm jelous!!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

You know I've never been bomb'ed but I think I can surviuve a TAT, TAT, TAT, TAT, TAT from your arsenal.


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

No wonder I cant find any around here you got em all!:angry:


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

The EVP said:


> <getting crobar> Be right over.....


<getting gun> LOL LOL


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

simply impresive that is amazing


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Im speechless... thats just incredible.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

That is just incredible:dribble:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Looks like you love Tats as much as I love Illusiones. Of course I love the Tat's as well, but there are only so many cigars I can cram in every nook and humified cranny I can find. Excellent stash bro!


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for all the accolades! I have never posted pics of my stash before, but this is the only place where it is appreciated. I only have a couple BOTL locally that I smoke/discuss our shared hobby (obsession?, naw that's the wife's language)

Anyway, nice to have this online community to share our passion for the stogie.

If any of you are ever in the Southern IN, Evansville area, drop me a line and we will torch a few. 

Mark


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

The cigar gods are so unjust. I've smoked so many cigars others haven't but I have yet to smoke a tatuaje, because i've never come across one.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

you sir, are a whore.

awesome stash


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice! Hi, my name is Brian and I'm a cigar whore!!


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

Clavery88 said:


> The cigar gods are so unjust. I've smoked so many cigars others haven't but I have yet to smoke a tatuaje, because i've never come across one.


Neither of my 2 local B/ms carry them. I purchased all of them online. I purchased a sampler from http://www.smokingpipes.com/ and was hooked.

Never had one huh?.................well we will see what the cigar gods are up to

Mark


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> you sir, are a whore.
> 
> awesome stash


*THANK YOU!*


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

*:dribble: WTF!!! :dribble: DUDE!!! :dribble: OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!! :dribble:*


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Oh, golly gee... Did anybody actually have to *say* it? <G> It's OBVIOUS, SIR!!! HAW!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

You, my friend, are tattooed - quite well, might I add.

That's an amazing collection. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

That is an awesome little stash. I sure Pete Johnson thanks you.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Ok, that's just plain nuts!

/jealous

:dribble:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn you are going to cause the prices to go up even higher,you know the supply and demand thing


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh the humanity ..................


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice stash! Never tried one, but I've heard nothing but good things. Maybe after I recover from my OWR purchase yesterday I'll give them a whirl.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

So that's what heaven looks like.


----------



## oldkid (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm impressed, will you be my best friend :redface::redface:


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

I think I am going to cry. What a beautiful site. Does a huge ray of light blind you everytime you open that treasure chest?


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

To whom much is given, much SHARING is required


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Nice stash. (I guess thats not as bad as one man complementing anothers ash)


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow!!!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

AWESOME, my last years obsessions where Tat's and Illusione's. Very nice Thanks for sharing the passion. Flint


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Man--you're a bigger whore then Spitzer had--Sweet load of smokes


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Who Said I'm a Tatuaje Whore? 

You make it sound like its a bad thing!!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

geez theres a treasure trove
i hope you have protection against indiana jones fore he comes and robs it


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Daaamn man. That's one hell of a stash.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

you frickin Tat Whore


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> Damn, that'd equal divorce in this house  Nice stash :dribble:


It would mine too bro, if she knew how much they cost. Fortunately 
for me she doesn't ask those kind of questions.

Mark


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

yup whore:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------

